# Disney's Fantasia soundtrack



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I recently downloaded the soundtracks to Disney's first Fantasia movie, which featured several famous classical pieces, like Night on Bald Mountain. Apparently, there was another Fantasia in 2000 which featured more famous works. I always liked this as a kid, and listening to it brings you back to the films. I think that this is a great introduction into classical music for children.
Does anyone else remember seeing this as a kid and enjoying it? It is still very enjoyable now...
Definitely much classier than a lot of music...


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I have it and listen to it several times each year. It was a great technical acheivemnt for its time and the music is fantastic. My daughter loves to dance to it!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Walt Disney's original intention was that _Fantasia_ would be an organic work, with new sections replacing old ones every couple of years. It never happened, so _Fantasia 2000_ was an homage to the concept.

My favorite part in the new version is the Hirschfeld-inspired animation paired with Gershwin's "Rhapsody In Blue."


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantasia was, among other things, the first movie to attempt to employ some sort of surround-sound effect in a mass-distributed film. The technique was quite sophisticated for its day (my dissertation was on spatialization in contemporary and Renaissance European music).

However, Walt Disney was a ruthless businessman. He made many questionable edits in the scores that were recorded. On top of this, he payed NO ROYALTIES to Stravinsky, who technically could have sued Disney for copyright infringement. It was something of a legendary scandal that, unfortunately, was never resolved properly.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Saw it when it opened in NYC. The music introduced me to classical music. Yet when I hear it my mind brings back Mickey sweeping out the room.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

"Fantasia" was the first movie I saw in a theater; I was three years old.

I actually remember seeing it that day... the dinosaurs particularly interested me ("Rite of Spring"). My parents tell me I insisted on sitting through it twice!

DH


----------

